# full FLAAAAAAAAAAAME rawr



## iiifugaziii (Aug 15, 2006)

hiya! this was my look for yesterday. I look kinda dead in the pictures. I seriously take like 80 pictures to get a decent one, and i never look half as good as all the other girls that post. haha

EYES: base light paint, fabulush cream color base. Full flame all the way up to the brow, and blended out on the sides. Peppier and Orange eyeshadows underneath my eye, and chrome yellow as highlight.
pro longlash mascara and graphblack technakohl liner.

FACE: studio stick foundation, Mineralize Skinfinish powder to set. little bit of dame blush. Lingering in the gnarly looking brows. and cushy white plushglass on my lips after taking off all the lipliner/lipstick from work.


----------



## Bombshell (Aug 15, 2006)

Very cute! I love your lashes.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

wow your skin looks amazing!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 15, 2006)

LOVE it! Great balance of vivid eyes and toned-down lip


----------



## Pei (Aug 15, 2006)

Fashionably gorgeous!

Who would think of using Chrome yellow as highlighter?

What did u used under chrome yellow? It look so faded on me =(


----------



## Katura (Aug 15, 2006)

I love it!!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 15, 2006)

you are so pretty and you have gorgeous skin!


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2006)

Very dramatic!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 15, 2006)

woo hoo! hello pretty lady! i love this look


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 15, 2006)

So cool!  I need to get Cushy White!!


----------



## Virgo (Aug 15, 2006)

That looks amazing!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 15, 2006)

Okay,.. I am running to the nearest MAC store for some Orange!!! And I can't imagine that you look only half as good as the other girls,.. you knock my socks off!! I love it when you post!!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow! Bold colours, I love it. And your skin looks perfect. You also have very pretty eyes!


----------



## {Dear Tragedy} (Aug 15, 2006)

Shut it woman!
You are effin beautiful!! I completely stalk your posts. 




And you work that eyeshadow like you're it's pimp. 
LOOOOVE it.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2006)

you always look fabulous! your skin is so flawless


----------



## RobinG (Aug 15, 2006)

It's great. I love all your looks.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 15, 2006)

You always come up with something new!! i love this!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Aug 15, 2006)

wow fierce!


----------



## flpflop23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Awesome look...I LOVE IT!


----------



## joraye (Aug 15, 2006)

Ohhh I LOVE IT!  Another reason to use chrome yellow! Looks great!


----------



## meagannn (Aug 16, 2006)

I love it! i would never have thought ot use chrome yellow as a highlighter!


----------



## Renee (Aug 16, 2006)

I love it! I'm always looking for your photos. Which MAC counter are you at? I live in So Cal and would love to have you do my face! you are so talented!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks great, i love your vibrant coloured FOTDs!! Your skin looks stunning in these pics too


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 16, 2006)

I love this look!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 16, 2006)

very pretty. love the lips and cheeks


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 16, 2006)

You are just gorgeous! Awesome job.


----------



## LolaStarz (Aug 16, 2006)

You look beautiful. I love bright, bold looks.  Very nice!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 16, 2006)

rawr is right! This is a great look.


----------



## KJam (Aug 16, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 16, 2006)

Shit, you're awesome!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 16, 2006)

Dep Gai (pretty girl) in vietamense


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow....

The way your eyelashes stand out....I am going to study this for awhile!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Aug 17, 2006)

Cort!!! I looove this one! soo hott.

I went to Macys the other day, you werent there!!!!!!!!!  I got my first B2M!  I wanted to share the special moment with one of my favorite MA's!  you smell.  Some girl I havent seen before helped me.. ehh.


I got Blonde on Blonde btw!


----------



## SHARKIA (Aug 17, 2006)

CUTE EYE MAKE UP AND VERY DIFFERENT


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 17, 2006)

*jaw drops*

soooo effin cool!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 18, 2006)

This rocks! 
 so many things had to be just right to make this work- and you've done them all! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 18, 2006)

FLAWLESS!! gorgeous makeup.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 18, 2006)

Love this look


----------



## HxC Mac[Rock]Star (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow I am going to try and recreate this! It is freaking amazing, and you are so gosh darn pretty!


----------



## Ambi (Aug 19, 2006)

Studio Stick looks amazing in photos... Beautiful!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 21, 2006)

what mineralize skinfinish did you use?.....it all looks soo nice!!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 21, 2006)

great job w/ the mu! love this look & your flawless skin!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Aug 22, 2006)

This look is soo hot!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 22, 2006)

you are too gorgeous !! In the second pic you remind me of paris hilton..but so much more gorgeouss!! it might be the way your posed..but its soo hott !!


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 24, 2006)

You totally *own* vibrant colors.  Very inspiring!

merleskaya


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 26, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Katgirl625 (Aug 26, 2006)

I would never be able to pull this off, but it looks fab on you.  So creative and adventurous.  It's hot.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow Lashes!


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 26, 2006)

very fun!!!!!!!
Love it!


----------

